# February Girls - Snow White in labor!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Trouble due 2-25-11
Sweetheart due 2-25-11

Snow White - possibly due around 2-23 to 2-28 I thought I had gotten her seperated in time but apparently not and never seen her come in heat again. I know it was end of Sept but I can't find where I wrote the date down. But it was either a couple of days before or after Trouble and Sweetheart were bred.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
My original post, as I want to keep this for their kidding posts 

I did post in goat frenzy about pooch tests, but am guessing my girls are def preggo. So, I thought I'd start a topic here, so I can keep it all in one place.

Trouble's pics are posted here:
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=16527&start=15
She had been hand bred back around the end of Jul/Aug <buck was too heavy and knocking her on her knees so hubby held her up>, but she didn't take. She was bred again at the end of Sept, and would be due on Feb 25th. This is her first pregnancy.

Sweetheart was bred the same time as Trouble - at least that's what my kids told me - I was working the World Equestrian Games back then and didn't get to spend much time with them. 
Sweetheart definitely is preggo, but if you think I am wrong please tell me. Neither have come back in heat, and Sweetheart is getting a big belly.
This is Sweetheart's 2nd pregnancy - she had a nice buckling back at the beginning of July. She'd also be due Feb 25th.




























I would LOVE to get twins from Sweetheart, but will be happy as long as mom and baby is safe and healthy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Possibly pregnant does for February*

Trouble may end up with a single...depends on the size of the kids, Sweetheart though could very well give you multiples...having a previous pregnancy really conceals the true baby belly though, due to belly ligs being "used", seeing a baby belly on a FF is so much easier to guess the # of kids.

Hope you get at least a few girls in a couple months!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Possibly pregnant does for February*

Pretty Doe......... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Possibly pregnant does for February*

And you take the nicest, clearest rear end shots I've ever seen!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Possibly pregnant does for February*

I would say she is prego. and I am guessing twins.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Possibly pregnant does for February*

Thanks everyone! I am fine if Trouble has a single, I just want it to all go well. I have no clue how she is going to act, she is a total tomboy! And right now she's soooo fuzzy, she looks ridiculously cute  She has grown a lot since we got her late in the spring, but I expect her to be just as big as her big sis, Ithma, who is around 3 years old <and due in 3 weeks!>.

Sweetheart dropped a LOT of weight towards weaning time of her buckling. He was 7 lbs. which was huge for her as she wasn't a very large due, she's grown a little since then, but I expect she is as big as she may get. Anyway, he was 30 lbs. at 1 month old. He was a big boy, almost as big as her by the time he was 3 months old. We had to help get him out, he had one leg forward and one tucked under and his head and shoulders were sooooo big, she was having trouble pushing him out.
So hopefully she has it smooth next time, I know it really wore her out and made her sore last time, but banamine fixed her right up 

Now I have one known doe. Totally unknown. I haven't seen her come in heat since the end of Sept - same time as these girls. But I did try to seperate her, just don't think I did it in time. I didn't see him cover her, but he was definitely chasing her, so she could have already went through her standing heat <I was working the world equestrian games and gone from dusk til dawn for 14 days>. 
IMO she doesn't look pregnant, but she could be hiding it too. She lost a lot of weight right before we weaned her twins late this summer, and since I got her pregnant I don't know what she looked like pre first pregnancy <same with Sweetheart>, so if she is, then she'll start showing soon. I hope this isn't going to be a guessing game with her. I'll try to get pics of her tomorrow.

BTW, thanks for the comments on the pics, I hope I won't be known as the clearest butt shot though LOL!!! :laugh: 
I typically just use my Canon 30D, which is a model that came out around 6 years ago, I bought it this past spring as a backup, and something I can use for random things around here like the goats  I use a 24-105mm lens on it usually.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Possibly pregnant does for February*

Your welcome..... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - 6 weeks to go!*

Trouble 1-14-11 - soaking up the sun this morning - she's sooooo wooly from her winter coat - makes her look rough :laugh: 


















My tomboy is getting an udder!! 


















Sweetheart.... poor girl...she's getting sooo big!
First here's a pic of Sweetheart from her first pregnancy 6 weeks from kidding a BIG single buckling









And today.... of course she has a winter coat, but she really is wide under that coat! Her udder looks to be about the same size at this stage of pregnancy.




































Snow White is starting to get a bigger belly too. Still not sure if she'll be due the end of Feb or when? Guess we'll see when the time comes


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: February Girls - 6 weeks to go!*

Awwweee I  them. Can't wait to see what Trouble has though! :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - 6 weeks to go!*



mommaB said:


> Awwweee I  them. Can't wait to see what Trouble has though! :wink:


Thanks  I can't wait to see what Trouble has too! She is Ithma's yearling sister <our doe who kidded last week>. They were both bred to our buck, so it'll be interesting to see if she has traditional/paints or if she'll break the mold with a solid.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: February Girls - 6 weeks to go!*

Sweetheart has twins in there!!!!

I sure hope that Trouble gives you a pretty little doe too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - 6 weeks to go!*

I stuck around the barn tonight after goatie chores were finished, and decided to annoy Trouble. Being a FF she's kinda touchy on the bottom of her belly, and I admit I haven't messed with her belly much at all. So I decided too tonight, and felt her baby kicking away!!!! YEAY!!! MY TOMBOY!!!!  I love all my girls and am excited to see what the other girls have, but I admit, I am REALLY excited to see what Trouble will have.
She acts bossy, but she really does remind you of a child compared to the others with the way she acts. She's been a bit depressed since Ithma kidded because Ithma doesn't want anything to do with her  I hope she does well as a mama, so she's not so sad. She just gives me that sad, confused look when she comes into the barn and peeks in Ithma's stall.

Sweetheart's udder looks to have grown a little bit too, there's more than a handful there. I'll have to get more pics maybe tomorrow so I can compare them to last week. I love looking at the pics. It's also fun to compare Sweetheart's pics to her first pregnancy pics....anyone else do this or am I a nut? hehe


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: February Girls - 6 weeks to go!*

How are the girls doing? My February one is due on the 14th I guess it is almost time for me to start her kidding tread.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - 6 weeks to go!*

Nope not nuts at all I do it too, I know I have more pictures of the goats than the kids. I didn't have a decent digital Camera last year, so I only have one picture of Angel from that Pregnancy, but it was almost exactly two weeks before she was due, and she looks so different this time. Can't wait to be able to look back on all the Pictures I have of all of them from this go Around on the next one, just to see the difference's


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - 6 weeks to go!*

Thanks for asking Roger, and you definitely should start a thread for your girl! How cool to have kids due on Valentine's Day!
Bobbi Jo - I want to find a good way of organizing the pics showing comparisons from pregnancy to pregnancy and link it to their kids, need to find out if there is a program out there that will do this, since the goat program I have you can't add pics. It's fun to compare the pics 

The Feb girls are doing good  Trouble's udder continues to get a little bigger every few days. She's quieter these days, and not so much into being the nosey brat she normally is, kinda likes to be off doing her own thing. This started when Ithma had her kids though, and she doesn't want anything to do with her lil sis now 
I've been feeling for kid movement and it was rock n'rollin in there for a couple of days straight, too cute! I'm trying to get her used to being messed with on the belly and touching the udder now and then just to 'feel' the changes.

Sweetheart.poor girl...LOL She's such a good girl, quiet too, and is doing about the same as before, not paddling along yet, but she still waddles when she walks on the backend! She's got a thing for Ithma's little girl, Madison, and goes out of her way to check her out. Her udder has grown a little from that pic I last posted, but not a big change.

Snow White is as mean to the other goats as ever, hehe....she's my sweet brat though, no matter how upset I get with how she treats the others, I love my herd queen  
She's definitely getting wider, and her udder feels fuller than the others, a good handful there, and I've felt movement several times this week on the bottom of her belly near her udder  I need to dig up her pics and compare her size to her first kidding 
She has me stumped though. She looks just fine weight wise, but you can feel her ribs. I am beginning to think this is just her....she was the one I was worried about at the end of Aug/early Sept that was skin and bones, more or less. We were very aggressive with worm treatment in case she had worms <2 diff wormers for several days>, increased grain, added calf manna, and stuffed her with hay the rest of the time <LOL>, and didn't make any big changes. But still, I want to stay on top of her when she kids so it doesn't take too much out of her. I was kinda hoping she wasn't pregnant, as I wanted to wait and kid her at the end of April, but......she made other plans!

Now I just hope and pray they don't all go at the same time. I can just picture me in one stall assisting, my husband in another, and my oldest 2 in the other stall assisting while my 4yo sits up in the divider wall coaching us along.....LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - 6 weeks to go!*

So I was just sitting here looking at my friends website <we bought a lot of our goats from her>, she has a bunch of bucklings for sale and wanted me to see them. 
My 4yo came over and asked, "Is that Rock Star?" I said, "Who's Rock Star?" She smiled and said, "Troubles baby.' LOL!!! Me and my son were joking the other day saying if Trouble has a boy we'd name him Rock Star because he's always kicking up a storm in there! So now.... if she has a boy we'll have to name him Rock Star...hehe...

Going to try and get new pics of the girls today. It's a beautiful, sunny day in the low to mid 40s, and they've all been lazing in the sun and browsing the pen.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - 6 weeks to go!*

Well tomorrow we will be 3 weeks away from Trouble and Sweetheart's due dates, and Snow White sometime that week, so she could have 2-3 1/2 weeks left.

I think Snow White has gotten wider, and out of the 3 she has a larger udder, well over a hand full now. Later next week I'll trim the hair around their tail and udder a little bit.

Today...









I call her my Wild Hair because the hair on her back looks so wild LOL I can't wait until nicer weather when they shed those thick, wild coats!


















Trouble has a very thick coat, and I am thinking she may only have a single kid, which is perfectly fine for her first kidding IMO. She's been much more standoff-ish, more so the last week or so. She just doesn't want to fuss with the other goats, but will if she has too. She seems a bit depressed since Ithma kidded - they were best buds <sisters>, and now Ithma wants nothing to do with her  I try to pamper her though  









Trouble and Sweetheart munching on hay together. While Trouble is all hair, Sweetheart really is all belly...
She has a good handful of udder right now...

Climbing up on the hay feeder.









Standing normal in this one.









And just because they were standing next to each other..>Trouble...and Sweetheart.

BTW, Trouble is a Boer/Nubian cross and has always been a slim goat.
Sweetheart is a boer/mix, not sure what she is crossed with.










Okay...I could ramble all night, hehe... I can't wait for these girls to kid. I wonder what colors Snow White's kids will turn out to be - pretty sure they will take after her since her twins did. I am thinking traditionals or paints from Sweetheart and Trouble.

I forgot to add that I can see a difference in their tail heads. They are more sunken in and I can feel their ligs so much better, before they were harder to find and not so hollow...I noticed that with Trouble and Sweetheart both.

Edited to add:
Sweetheart 3 weeks before she kidded in July last year....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: February Girls - 3 Weeks to go!*

They are looking GREAT! Udders are right on for the time they have left to go too. I hope Trouble gives you some gorgeous RED :kidred: :kidred: ....Snow White looks to have :kidblack: :kidblack: in there! Sweetheart may surprise you this time and have :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: or even :kidblack:

Happy kidding to you...can't wait to see the babies you get :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - 3 Weeks to go!*

Thanks Liz! I am hoping for at least 4-5 kids total from these three, but I am fine if they each give me one kid as long as everyone is healthy, safe and happy 
It'll be fun to see what color kids Snow White and Trouble have. I have no doubt Snow White will produce a kid that looks like her, but color...hmmm... After Trouble's big sis gave us traditional colored kids, I am expecting Trouble to give us the same. BUT I'd sure LOVE it if she had a red doeling! 
Sweetheart I am thinking could possibly give us another traditional colored kid, and as big as she is for her frame, i hope she definitely has twins in there, because her last buckling was big and she had a time getting him out.

Sweetheart and Trouble look more sunken in around the hips, and Sweetheart's ligs are really low - reminds me of her last pregnancy, they were low for a long time <and I didnt' have a due date for her so I was ready to pull my hair out LOL>. her udder has filled more, and she's getting more detail on that split between each side, it's noticable today. So exciting to see this change 

Trouble is just so not the same, she doesn't want to be around the other goats, she wants to be off by herself and not fuss with them at all. She sleeps by herself. I think if she takes to being a mommy she's going to be sooo happy to have a friend again <Ithma abandoned her when she kidded>.

I'm going to start stalling the girls seperately this coming weekend, so they can get into a routine, and I'm sure they will all appreciate some space and not having to fuss with the other goats for hay and feed


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: February Girls - 3 Weeks to go!*

Well I am glad everything is going well with your girls. I hope you get lots of happy healthy babies. My doe due on the 14th isn't looking to promising. She has no udder at all and her vulva is not dialating at all. She is the one I had ultrasounded back in December and he said she had viable kids but it sure isn't looking that way. I am really getting tired of having all these does and a buck around and then still having to buy kids for the fair. If everyone doesn't get bred for January/ February kids next year then I think I am just going to sell everyone and just buy kids each year.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - 3 Weeks to go!*



RPC said:


> Well I am glad everything is going well with your girls. I hope you get lots of happy healthy babies. My doe due on the 14th isn't looking to promising. She has no udder at all and her vulva is not dialating at all. She is the one I had ultrasounded back in December and he said she had viable kids but it sure isn't looking that way. I am really getting tired of having all these does and a buck around and then still having to buy kids for the fair. If everyone doesn't get bred for January/ February kids next year then I think I am just going to sell everyone and just buy kids each year.


Aww Roger I am so sorry. I hope and pray she is definitely pregnant. I know you have a young buck, maybe he just needs a little more time to get his game on if he didn't get her pregnant? 
I wish I had some great advice on what you should do, but I totally understand you not wanting to keep them around if they aren't helping pay for their upkeep <by giving you kids when you need them!>. But I hope it sure works out and you can hopefully give it another chance for next year kidding. 
I know the frustrations though, one of our does was due on Christmas and aborted a month before. Not sure if she's pregnant or not now <she'd be due at the end of April>.

Well...I decided to start stalling Sweetheart and Trouble together tonight. They just seem so miserable - sweetheart has a bigger belly than she did before, poor girl! And Trouble....well she's my baby, and she just doesn't want anything to do with the other goats, she just seems soooooo fragile right now <mentally>, so I am pampering her  Funny .... these two used to not like each other and Trouble would bully her, but now she doesn't really bully Sweetheart. They seemed very content together...pregnancy hormones must be duds for them....LOL :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - 3 Weeks to go!*

Well two weeks to go! Can you tell I am getting soooooo anxious? I think that might be obvious through this entire thread :laugh:

Well I tried to get some pics of the girls today, but it was cold and after checking them and showing my daughter how to check them <udder growth, feel for baby movement, discharge, etc.> I did try to get some pics.

Sweetheart may be the one to watch. She's losing her plug - mucus on her vulva and on her tail, more sunk in around the tail head and ligs are really low. Udder is hard to see but it's slowly filling and feels so much more firm/heavy - a good 2 handfulls now. I'm going to trim the hair around her udder and tail probably tomorrow.

This evening I did my usual 'bedtime' routine, rubbing them, feeling bellies, and OMG it was so cool to feel Sweetheart's belly! A light hand on the side and you could feel body parts LOL I had never felt them with so much detail before! I could feel the feet, it felt like it was squished up against her side, which I am hoping means she has TWINS! because if she doesn't then I am scared she has a big monster in there LOL!!!



















For fun...here's one from her last pregnancy 2 weeks before she kidded









Trouble is doing about the same. I am sure she has a single kid, or she's hiding one somewhere else cause she's not very wide. Her udder is filling a little more, but otherwise she's in such a 'fragile' state of mind, and just doesn't want to be around the other goats, she'd just rather stand back and watch <except when grain is involved LOL>.

She's standing downhill....


















I didn't get anything good of Snow White, but her udder is growing, and her belly looks like it might be getting about the same as her first pregnancy which could mean twins, guess we'll see!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - 3 Weeks to go!*

Getting close! It's funny that we are here together again waiting on our girls to have babies. :laugh: We've both just complicated things and added more girls to the mix this year! BTW, I love your red girl. She's very nice and hopefully you'll get some reds or paints from her!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - 3 Weeks to go!*



Perfect7 said:


> Getting close! It's funny that we are here together again waiting on our girls to have babies. :laugh: We've both just complicated things and added more girls to the mix this year! BTW, I love your red girl. She's very nice and hopefully you'll get some reds or paints from her!


 Thanks! Trouble is a yearling, and she's my Tomboy, and spoiled baby 
Her big sis just kidded last month and gave us a nice doe and buck, she's red but the kids look like their sire - traditionals. I'd LOVE a red from Trouble, but would be neat to have a paint too! Our buck is known for throwing paints, so we'll see what happens :wink:

And yep, here we are doing the waiting game again! :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: February Girls - 3 Weeks to go!*

They're looking great!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - 2 weeks to go!*

I haven't spent much time with the girls the past 2 days - been sick with a sinus infection  I do check them each morning/evening and today Trouble looks really different now IMO. Hollow under her backbone near the hips, her tail kinda hangs to the side more, but ligs are still there and udder isn't full. She walks a little 'off' on the backend, like she's stiff.

Sweetheart looks bloated....LOL Poor girl! Her ligs are definitely getting soft, more mucus dried on her vulva, and when I felt the ligs, they kind of wiggled front/back a little with a clicking feeling if that makes sense? This is something new as her ligs were really tight, just low. Udder is developing nice for her at this point.

Snow White has the largest udder of the 3. Her ligs felt low but noticable. She's the one I am not sure when she is really due, either a few days before the others or a few days after --- I am really thinking she's due in a week though....

I sure hope I get over this sinus infection soon I've been sooooo miserable since yesterday evening --- no energy. I'll get over it


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - due 2/22-2/25*

Hope you feel better soon! Everybody has that here with this weather changing. At the rate you're going, all of your girls will deliver while mine continue to drive me to the loonely bin.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - due 2/22-2/25*

Sure hope you feel better soon! Best wishes with your kidding!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - due 2/22-2/25*

Thanks! Last night was miserable, I had the congestion, so it felt like my head was gonna explode then a headache and a stomach ache thanks to the pounding headache! Just a yuck night! Now It's just the nasal congestion, dry throat and drowsiness. I'm determined though....tomorrow I need to get outside and fix the things my husband messed up GRRRRRR


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - due 2/22-2/25*

Ok, so here I go again, I probably have the most photographed 'butts' on the forum :laugh: 
I was feeling better today, beautiful weather, so I went out to trim the girls feet, trim a little hair around their tails, and took some pics while they were still tied up.

I can see and feel changes in them all so it's exciting.

Sweetheart - her ligs are much lower and feel really loose. They feel really 'squishy' if you run your fingers front/back over them.
Udder is filling, but it's hard to tell because of all the hair on her udder, you can feel the change. 
I am pretty sure I felt a kid over her rumen, so I am continuing to hope for twins!









BTW...yes she has a lousy 'haircut' LOL I couldn't find my good scissors and her hair was so thick it was hard to cut with the scissors I used.

Poor girl was so uncomfy today....


















Trouble...
She has really hollowed out around her hips. Her udder is firmer, but ligs are more noticable than Sweethearts.
I think miserable explains Trouble...her and Sweetheart are so over this pregnancy stuff..
The gunk on the tip of her tail in this pic is from the mucus plug discharge...



























I FINALLY got pics of Snow White...usually she's' the easiest to get pics of...

Snow White and Trouble are our 'skinny' goats. We think it's the dairy in them...so Snow White has definitely put on a belly! Before I was thinking a single, but now I am starting to think she may have twins in there!









Her udder isn't as full as it was 10 days before her due date last year, but we aren't even sure when she is due, just sometime right before or after Sweetheart & Trouble









I'm thinking right now that Sweetheart will be the first to go with the way her ligs felt today and how she's coming along. Guess we'll see sometime soon!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - due 2/22-2/25*

Nice pictures! I think my "non goatie" neighbors must think I'm a pervert taking pictures of my girl's backsides and then checking their ligs nightly!  I'm surprised I haven't been reported yet. I don't think I'll be taking backside pictures after this year, but it sure is nice to have a frame of reference for the following year!
I can't wait to see your cute new babies! Now who is the little one in the picture with Snow White? Little chunk!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - due 2/22-2/25*

Thanks! LOL! We have hay rolls blocking the view for the restaurant next to us, but hubby has moved some of them so now people can see..and I can just imagine their thoughts yesterday when I was out doing feet, checking ligs, cutting tail hairs and taking pics of their rear ends LOL Oh and it was a beautiful day so people WERE sitting on the patio!! HEHE!
I love having the pics as reference, that's one reason I take them once a week. It's fun for my kids too, sometimes they can't really see the changes until I tell them to compare the pictures 

The doe with Snow White is her July kid, Summer. She's the only one we kept out of those kiddings. She's our lil spoiled brat  <I put up some pics of her in the photogenic section yesterday>. I'm hoping to be able to keep her with Snow White as much as I can and keep that bond between them. But we'll see..... Summer's sire is our boer buck, but she takes after mama 100%.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - due 2/22-2/25*

I just went out to check on the girls, and let Trouble and Sweetheart out.

I am thinking we will have kids from her in the next couple of days/this weekend! I can't find her ligs, they were soft last night, but they are basically gone now, nothing but very soft mush that you can hardly make out....if that's them at all that I am feeling! Her tail is very flexible, and she looks a little sunken in right in front of the hips/below the backbone. Doesn't look to have dropped just yet, but I am wondering if she's in the transition.

Other girls are the same, although Trouble's ligs are getting lower.

Guess I am officially on Sweetheart watch now! Hopefully she doesn't keep me in suspense for too long.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart's ligs are gone!*

Babies real soon.... Happy Kidding... :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart's ligs are gone!*

:leap: Kiddo's soon!!! Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart's ligs are gone!*

Well, after feeling her at least 20x today LOL this afternoon I could feel mushy ligs up near the top by the tailbone. But you can barely feel them, they kind of blend in with everything else if that makes sense. She's been laying around a lot, and just acting...slow. Her belly has dropped, and instead of feeling feet on the side of her belly I feel what might be a butt...LOL 
She's so miserable, I hope she decides not to wait too long! COME ON FULL MOON DO YOUR THING LOL


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - due 2/22-2/25*



HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks! LOL! We have hay rolls blocking the view for the restaurant next to us, but hubby has moved some of them so now people can see..and I can just imagine their thoughts yesterday when I was out doing feet, checking ligs, cutting tail hairs and taking pics of their rear ends LOL Oh and it was a beautiful day so people WERE sitting on the patio!!


 :ROFL: I about wet myself when I got the visual! Sounds like you will be having babies soon and can't wait for pictures! Send some of that full moon magic this way.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart's ligs are gone!*

Hope she doesn't hold them in much longer


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart's ligs are gone!*

Thanks Stacey! I'm sure she'll do her part at trying to stick to the doe code LOL But she was our first goat to kid last summer, so maybe she will be the exception!

Aimee- LOL!!!! A lot of the folks that eat next door are big horse farm people in the area. One of the previous state governor's eats there once in a while too! It's way out in the country away from the towns, but in the heart of horse country, and such a popular old time burger joint <they've been featured on one of the shows on food network!>. So just imagine those rich folks lookin over and seeing what I was doing, hehe!!!

Well I am still thinking in a couple of days for Sweetheart. She spends a lot of her time laying around grunting and groaning. I told the kids to pray for on the full moon to work it's magic on her LOL
I'll start nightly checks tonight, so I guess I am officially on Sweetheart watch. It's fun though, and I am in no rush, I just don't want all the girls kidding at the same time! I have one large stall that I'd like to kid them in, and move them to the smaller stalls. The smaller stalls are fine, but the big one is so much more comfy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart & Trouble are getting close *

All is quiet this morning with the girls. But Trouble has had some big changes! I went out to check on them this morning before turning them out. It was still dark out so I had to use a flashlight.
Trouble's ligs are very soft and mushy and feel like they are spreading out and no longer have a pencil feel to them.
Also her vulva is VERY swollen, and looked real pink in the flashlight's light. Her udder is really filling nice for a young FF IMO. It doesn't look very big, but feels big.

What does this mean? Well it means that her and Sweetheart are almost alike now! Sweetheart - you can only feel a slight mushy lig on one side of her tailbone. It's just barely there, can't find anything on the other side..... Sweetheart has definitely dropped some, and both girls were reluctant to leave the stall this morning.

Oh, and this morning when Sweetheart was laying down you could see her vulva opening up...

Exciting changes! But now I just hope both girls don't go at the same time! They were bred the same day and within the same hour or two --- my kids had them out in the woods after school and witnessed both of them being bred....heh.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart & Trouble are getting close *

Congrats I am so excited to see what they have. I just got a little bottle doeling to keep me occupied until my girls go at the end of march. I just hope for a little color from your girls it would be soo neat. O by the way I am super jealous of your weather we were down in Louisville wed and it was 71 by the time we got home it was 52. almost 20 degrees in 4 hours difference.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart & Trouble are getting close *

Thanks Roger! I love your lil bottle baby she is precious! I'd love to have a doeling with her color!
The weather here has been so nice I have been trying to figure out how we'll pay for it though! The forecast next week is all over the place though, a day in the upper 40s, then 60s, then 50s, then 30s, then back up in the 50s, etc. Then we have a day we'll get up to freezing. I want the weather to stay like it is.

I think the girls may end up waiting until closer to their due dates now. Even though Sweethearts ligs are basically gone, I just don't know....maybe she'll surprise us. Snow White is definitely not ready, ligs are hard and tight.
Trouble's pouch is really swollen, her udder is firming up, but other than that no signs screaming at me to be too alarmed.

I don't mind waiting though, because after these girls go, we'll only have one more kidding at the end of April.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart & Trouble are getting close *

It stinks you wait so long for them to kid and you can't wait for it to happen then once it does you are ready for more but you have to wait a whole year. O well they kids are fun while they last. Good luck I hope its a nice day when they do finally go.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: February Girls - due 2/22-2/25*



Perfect7 said:


> Nice pictures! I think my "non goatie" neighbors must think I'm a pervert taking pictures of my girl's backsides and then checking their ligs nightly!


I understand! I'm sure my neighbors think the same thing! I have been lifting my girls tails every morning to see if their back end looks like any of the breedings took.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart & Trouble are getting close *

Hehe....just wait. I am heading out now to check everyone, and the restaurant next door is already getting busy since it's Saturday....Maybe I'll take the camera out just for the fun of it and stalk behind the girls to make a scene? LOL Ok just kidding!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart & Trouble are getting close *

Oh, yes do take the camera. I love your pics and want to see how the girls are looking


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart & Trouble are getting close *

:laugh: Pics... oh yes... :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart & Trouble are getting close *

Well...no pics today, but the restaurant was packed and I couldn't resist the rear end/udder checks...They will be busy again tomorrow...I'll make sure to take the camera out at lunch time......LOL!!!!

I actually spent the day making temporary kidding stalls. Our barn isn't finished, and everything inside is temporary --- we plan to add onto the barn this summer, so we won't do any permanent stalls until we get the addition made. So for now...our barn is kinda at a standstill, but it won't be long before we get it finished up 

The only changes right now is when Sweetheart and Trouble lay down you can really see their pooches sticking out and opening. They spend a good part of the day laying around, and look so uncomfortable when they do lay down. 
I really thought with all the sudden changes in Sweetheart that she might kid this weekend! But now I think she'll wait closer to her due date unless she starts progressing again. Ligs are still gone except for a tiny little spot up near her tail thats real mushy.

Soooo....the waiting game continues, but I don't mind.  I just don't want the girls kidding without me there, especially Sweetheart and Trouble. Sweetheart had such a big buckling last time, and needed help getting him out <one leg out one tucked under and she needed help getting his shoulders out>. 
This is Trouble's first, so no telling what will happen with her? Or how she'll react to having a baby.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart & Trouble are getting close *

Won't be long now! Sending good healthy kidding vibes your way :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart & Trouble are getting close *

Thanks Liz I appreciate it! I just went out to check on everyone for the night. Sweetheart sleeps between a hay roll that is surrounded by pallets and the barn...I always know where she will be. Ithma's 6 week old twins were curled up next to her, it was really cute  
Trouble was back in the barn addition sleeping by herself, and Snow White and her daughter were sleeping in the back stall...All spread out, silly girls.

Sweetheart is playing games with me again I suspect, because on my way back out of the pen she was standing so I checked her ligs, and felt nothing...I felt them again...nothing...and again...nothing! Now watch I'll go out again early in the morning and they will have a hint of presence. hehe....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart & Trouble are getting close *



> Well...no pics today, but the restaurant was packed and I couldn't resist the rear end/udder checks...They will be busy again tomorrow...I'll make sure to take the camera out at lunch time......LOL!!!!


 Take your time... if you are to busy...we can wait a bit longer...no problem.... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart & Trouble are getting close *

Thanks Pam  I was just being silly since the restaurant next door is a prestigous kind of place, hehe!
I want to get some pics of my kids with the goat kids later, so I'll probably harrass the girls...or stalk them. 
Sweetheart has more discharge when I went to check on her a few minutes ago, udder feels a little more firm and those darned ligs just aren't anywhere to be found...but I am sure when I go out again and check they will magically reappear LOL!!
No change in Trouble that I noticed. These two are on day 145 so they still have until Friday before they reach their due date.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Sweetheart & Trouble are getting close *

Well I started to post but for some reason the pics I had added didn't work...trying it again 

The girls are on day 146 today, so they still have until the end of the week before their due date.

Couldn't find Sweethearts ligs today, and Trouble's are sooo low...
Trouble's udder feels firmer as well.
Otherwise no real signs to get me alert yet 

Today...

Sweetheart









in her favorite hiding spot 









She's starting to open up more









There really is udder under all that hair LOL 









Trouble




























Sorry I know her rear end is icky - especially since her pooch is sooo swollen! I was barely holding her tail. She's really swollen, poor baby! 


















And for fun...here's a pre preggo pic...









This was taken at the end of May right after we got her. She's a very slender girl. She's my 'tomboy' and she's been very 'clingy' lately. She follows me everywhere and if she isn't, then she is somewhere that she can keep an eye on me LOL I just love her :wink:

And then....there is................the............Queen.

Snow White. No changes with her, ligs felt a tiny bit looser today but nothing to get me excited yet. 









My 4yo daughter was in the stall with the twins while they finished up their grain, and Snow White was waiting for her...she adores my daughter 









Does she look amused? :laugh: Actually she loves attention, and is very affectionate, pregnant or not. But lately she follows me around rubbing all over me, sure makes me feel like I am doing something right! :thumb: 


















That's my update for now 

Oh and for what it's worth, they can kid anytime after tomorrow...please girls not tomorrow or tomorrow night! We've been mild, and tonight it turned cold again and tomorrow/tomorrow night will be cold as well...After that is fine...so please girls...wait...what's another 36-48 hours? LOL


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Day 146 pics *

Exciting! It wont be long now until you have babies bouncing all over the place!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Day 146 pics *

Thanks! Yep can't wait! My kids are soooooooooooo excited! My 4yo daughter is so comical....she has a zillion stuffed animal dogs and horses that's all she likes to play with, and she carries 2-4 of them with her EVERYWHERE she goes.

Now she's checking their butts - ligs - udders and teaching the baby doggies and horsies how to nurse.....The other night I was doing something, she said 'look mommy!' I turned around and she had like 5-6 big stuffed animals all standing up with kids at the 'teat' area....LOL!!!!!!!

As for the girls...today... Trouble didn't want to come out of her stall this morning, so I left her in until noon, and finally convinced her to come out. Her udder is MUCH fuller. I am really happy with how her udder has developed, IMO it's really nice for her, and I can't wait to see how nice it is when she kids  ----> plenty of milk for kids is what I am wanting. Her big sis has a great milk supply for her twins. 
Anyway... still a faint feel of ligs. I asked her not to kid today or tonight...wait until at least tomorrow when it starts to warm back up into the 50s for highs.

Sweetheart - no changes to speak of.

And Snow White...no changes either other than she's a real brat  Trouble is really 'needy' right now, and Snow White isn't liking that one bit!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Day 146 pics *

Well..... Trouble's udder is full! A HUGE change compared to this morning! And to the pics I just posted yesterday!

I took these with my daughters camera so they are a bit fuzzy as it was getting dark.



























I have her stalled tonight, and hoping she waits until tomorrow when it's warmer. It's supposed to be in the mid 20s tonight and only got up to the upper 30s today.. Tomorrow will be in the 50s....

I'll be checking on her off and on through the night. So exciting! But I seriously thought Sweetheart might go before her....guess I might be wrong on that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble's udder has filled! Getting cl*

Babies very soon :leap: She has definately filled!! Not posty just yet but I bet she waits til it's warmer...unlike my girls :wink:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble's udder has filled! Getting cl*

Good luck I can't wait to see what she gives you. I bet she doesn't make it till Friday but what do I know I thought Athena was in labor for like 2 weeks.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble's udder has filled! Getting cl*

Wow! Look at that limp noodle tail she has! Does she still have her ligs? Very exciting! :thumb:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble's udder has filled! Getting cl*

Woohooo, I hope she waits for you and on the weather. Exciting though and yes she has def filled, keep watch can't wait to hear of some babies and see pics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble's udder has filled! Getting cl*



> Does she look amused?


 :laugh:

Your Does are coming along nicely..... and are getting super close.... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble's udder has filled! Getting cl*

Thanks everyone! I think she may be in early 'early' labor. YIPPIE!!! But I hope this means she'll kid during the day tomorrow! 
I couldn't find any signs of ligs! She got up and ate some alfalfa hay I offered her, but went right back over to her 'spot' to lay down. She did a lot of grunting off and on for the time I was out there <about an hour>, and acted uncomfortable. She was stretching a bit when she was up, and her legs look kinda posty, definitely a change there even if it's just a slight one. 
I also think she's starting to get the urge to push the kids into place, as she did a couple of stretches that brought her up to her knees, but it was very sporadic. I could be wrong and she may just be uncomfy...but guess we'll find out soon enough 

She's my brat  I hope everything goes smoothly for her, and no complications.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble's udder has filled! Getting cl*

Just so you know if she is ever toooo much of a brat for you I am only like 5 hours away I will come and get her. And just so she has company I will get Ithma also. LOL good luck and I hope she has them during the day so you can get some sleep.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble's udder has filled! Getting cl*

:leap: Exciting! I hope she has some red babies for you! Also hope she holds off at least until tomorrow so you can get some rest and it will warm up a bit. You need to move down here!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble's udder has filled! Getting cl*

Well... I think I am getting hope'less' at the idea of her waiting...but we'll see! She's officially in labor or I am gonna pull my hair out for sure LOL She's stretching, up and down, stands with her head in the corner, very uncomfortable and chewing cud like crazy! She's REALLY sunk in now. No noticable discharge. My last 2 does didn't have discharge/stringy discharge until they started pushing... she did have some a few hours ago. 
I'm tired, but afraid to go to sleep as I don't know how close she is.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble is in labor!*

She didn't wait. She kidded at 5am on the dot! :kidblue: and then about 10-15 minutes later :kidred: . It took Trouble a few minutes to figure things out ---after she kidded her doeling. Then she was all about figuring them out. 
They are both solid red and look like mama 

However, the buckling isn't doing so well, he's real weak. I worked on him and worked on him, but he just wouldn't get up to nurse and I think he just got too cold? It was 25 out. I did have the heat lamp going as well.

We brought him in and syringe fed him colostrum. He did get quite a bit from a 12oz syringe and some from another one. His temp was around 101.0 when we fed him. He found his legs but is really shaky, but I think he's going to be okay?

We did give him selenium e gel after getting some colostrum in him. 
He's still shivering, but temp is good, and he's wrapped up in a towel. It's supposed to get up to 52 today, so hopefully when he's ready to find food, I can take him out to mama.

Doeling seems to be doing fine, and got up to nurse. Trouble still seems a little confused about the nursing thing, so I'll go out through the day every hour and a half to two hours and make sure the doeling is nursing. I put a sweater on her, she was shivering a bit, but she's seemed just fine.

Now I hope and pray my other 2 girls give me a break today....no sleep, and worried about my precious lil man....they are just too cute. My daughter used her camera to get pics, and when I get a chance I'll get some fluffy pics.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble is in labor!*

Woot woot Red twins that is awesome! Sorry bout your little boy though, maybe a little nutri drench would help boost him a little. Wish you were closer I'de just send you some colostrum from Yvonne, she's filling my freezer up with the stuff.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble is in labor!*

Thanks! The only thing I don't have is nutri drench! I was going to get some at TSC the last time I was there and they were sold out, along with many other things  I'm going to call the feed store and see if they have any.

We're getting colostrum in him, and he's more active, calling for mama now and wanting to nurse. Just waiting for it to warm up a little more so I can try him on mama. She is doing great with the doeling. The doeling is so tiny compared to our last set of twins! But she's already getting fiesty


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble kidded!*

:leap:  Red twins! How awesome is that!! Trouble is a keeper for sure. Poor little boy, coming from out of the oven into a 25 degree freezer. Burrrr! It sounds like you got him nice and warm with a full belly and with the warmer weather coming, hopefully it will all work out just fine. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble kidded!*

Yay congrates on the red twins I am at work so I will write more when I get off but congrats on the babies


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble kidded!*

Congrats, glad she didn't make you wait to long. Sorry that the boy isn't as strong yet I'm sure he'll come around for you, one of ours born Friday was like that til it found its legs, now they are up bouncing around! Good Luck with him.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble kidded!*

Thanks  The little buckling is doing much better. These kids are very small compared to Ithma's kids. The doeling is like a teacup boer/nubian LOL She is doing fine, but I'll check on her constantly today - mama was laying on her a bit when I went into the stall to get more colostrum a short bit ago. She just didn't know any better. The doelings back legs are really awkward, but I am sure it'll straighten out as she gets stronger.

Little man is up walking around, wagging his tail and checking my 4yo for a teat LOL He's talking more, looking for mama. It's warming up - already 32 outside, so I'll take him out to mama in a few minutes and see how he does. He really needs to nurse from her and he wants to nurse.

I told Sweetheart and Snow White they better keep their kids in today...or I'll put a cork in their butts to keep them put until I manage some sleep....LOL Thankfully neither look like they'll go soon...or so I hope.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble kidded!*

So happy for you and trouble :wahoo:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble kidded!*

congrats on the kiddos!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble kidded!*

Thanks! I took him out and got him nursing, but he still isn't good on his feet, and can't get up in the hay - he flails his legs and gets so upset. I held him up to the teat a few different times while cleaning out the stall and checking the other girls. No way he can stay out there, so he's sleeping on the floor next to me.

I notice their back legs are weaker than our past kids, and are bent outwards from the knee down. Could this be a selenium deficiency issue? We treated him with the gel and I'll treat the doeling when I go back out. Our 7 week old buckling we suspected to be selenium deficient a few weeks ago and after I gave him selenium tablet/vit e gel cap he was fine.

The doeling is soooo tiny, she's just too cute with a pudge face, hehe....The buckling is adorable, he's real long and narrow and has long legs - he's much bigger than the doe.

He's sleeping, and I've been up for over 24 hours...think I'll take a nap!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble kidded!*

It's been a long day...whew! The little doeling is doing good, but still needs help with finding the teat. Trouble is doing so much better standing still, but I still have to encourage her to stand and let the kids nurse.
The buckling is out with them now. I took him out and got him standing to nurse. He seems to be getting stronger, and since it's almost 50 out I figured he'd be okay for a little while so he can bond with mama and his twin.

I am guessing the doe is about 5-6lbs. She's tiny compared to the other kids we've had. I am guessing the buckling to be 6lbs. He has a looong body and loooong legs! They are good sized kids for Trouble as she's not a great big girl herself.

Sweetheart has more discharge today, udder is a little more full, but I think she's gonna wait.

We're expecting a lot of rain tomorrow/tomorrow night, so I bet she's gonna wait until it's raining and miserable! BUT, at least it won't be bitterly cold!

Okay...time for hubby to get up, and maybe I can get a couple hours of sleep. Been working on the buckling all day, and I am exhausted.

Sorry to ramble


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble kidded!*

Woo Hoo! A HUGE congrats on RED kids! I can't wait see pics. :greengrin: :leap:

It is great to hear that Trouble's little buckling is doing better and that she is being a good momma. 

Tracy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble kidded!*

Thanks so much Tracy! He really had me worried this morning. It was a lot of work getting him going, and I am just so thankful he's improving. I'm going to post a few pics in birth announcements in just a few minutes when they finish uploading.

Well.... I think Sweetheart will be ready to go either tomorrow or on her due date - Friday-.
She had a LOT of mucus this evening, her tail area has sunken in more, and the ligs I could never find? I can feel the very tops now since she sunk in more. I put her in another stall for tonight. Originally I wanted the big stall for kidding, but looks like I'll keep Trouble and her kids in there. I am guessing Sweetheart will have twins, so I want a larger stall for her to kid in, but I have a backup plan...whew!

Sweetheart around 6pm this evening...


















I am thinking this weekend at the earliest for Snow White unless there are drastic changes in her ligs. Her udder is starting to fill in more.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble kidded!*

Congratulations!!!! And I do think Sweetheart will go tomorrow...that udder filled fast!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble kidded!*

Me and my daughter went out to check on Trouble and her twins. They are doing good.

Went to check Sweetheart and something told me stop. Observe.

She kidded!

More details to come as soon as I come back in. Kids are both great, and VERY NOISY LOL 1 doe and 1 buck!

SO we are at.... 3 does and 3 bucks! I want to make sure they nurse a little more before I come back in.

SNow White looks uncomfy now. I told her I WOULD put that cork in there....she might be the queen, but I am the boss...LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble kidded!*

wow You sure are having an Ashley kind of day. Except I think someone said her day was 3 in like 30 minutes. Atleast you got a nap in there. Sorry you didn't get to see the birth but thankfully everything went well. I can't wait for pictures of all of them.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble kidded!*

:slapfloor:



HoosierShadow said:


> I told her I WOULD put that cork in there....she might be the queen, but I am the boss...LOL


Can't wait for pics of troubles and sweetheats, get some sleep first though. :ZZZ:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble kidded!*

Well maybe now that everyone else is getting kids mine will decide to kid? I can dream after waiting since October I think they are going to hold out forever.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble kidded!*

OMG what a day LOL

Sorry I didn't mean to sound so confusing in my last post, I did catch Sweetheart kidding WHEW! I meant to word it differently, was just in a rush - came in to put a baby sweater in the dryer for a few minutes as it was still a little damp from when I washed it.

Sweetheart kidded just fine, I'm eventually trying to get around to posting in the birth announcement section. Can't sleep yet, waiting for the washer to finish washing some stuff I need, grabbing a bite to eat and then checking on the kids again in a short bit.

And of course....

Snow White has decided she doesn't need ligs anymore...so they are going bye bye....thinking maybe tomorrow...I guess she was getting jealous of all the extra goodies the moms with kids are getting and she wants her share....LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble and Sweetheart kidded!*

congrats  so glad things went very well for Sweetheart and you


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble and Sweetheart kidded!*

Thanks Stacey! Mama and kids are doing great! Sweetheart is a wonderful mama, I am soo soo proud of her 

Snow White's ligs are gone, udder feels full, but not strutted. I think she wasn't strutted last time until she started active labor. Going to sleep for an hour or two and go out and check on her. She gave no real indication of labor last time except for ligs and udder. Warning would be nice though!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: February Girls - Trouble and Sweetheart kidded!*

Well.... Snow White is in labor! She's getting the kids in position. Just came in to eat a bite, get my stuff, and get my daughter ready so she can come out and help -- she's 4yo and Snow White is her buddy 
Snow White's doe from last summer isn't happy that she can't be in with her mama. I was going to see if it would work out - her stay with mama and help with the kids. But, decided not to. I 'might' let her come in with us when her mama has the kids and see how she reacts? And let her come in to visit with mama after that if you all think that would be a good idea? I don't want mama to be defensive against her, but I can't leave her with mama otherwise she'll eat up all the extras that we give mama - that a non nursing/non preggo doesn't need.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow!!!!! I missed all of the excitement again! Congratulations on your new set of twins! :stars: And now Snow White, too...anything yet? Can't wait to see all of your baby pics! (Nothing here for us yet).


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Woo hooo Congrat's Can't wait to see picture's! glad the twins are good and hoping snow white's goes just as well!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope that Snow White follows suit and has a healthy text book delivery....can't wait to hear how many and what/


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I greatly appreciate it! 

Snow White kidded around 4:10pm! Everything went great! I'll post in birth announcements in just a few minutes, getting ready to upload pics from my daughters camera.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

:clap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW they really didn't want to give you a break at all. Your buck was busy. LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

that's for sure! You know....this whole 'breeding' thing for these girls started when I was working the World Equestrian Games at the end of Sept! I remember being in the main arena during one of the Dressage tests and my kids calling me to tell me that he bred Sweetheart and Trouble LOL Then one day I came home from the Games to find Snow White running from the buck - I knew she was in heat because he never harrasses the girls otherwise. I tried to seperate her hoping he hadn't gotten her, but...he did! I wanted her bred, I was just wanting to give her a break and kid in April. She's happy and healthy, and I am happy for her 

I was hoping to get some sleep, but don't think it's gonna happen for a couple more hours. Weather might get ugly tonight with thunderstorms. We're already under a flash flood watch, and there are tornado watches south/southwest of us. I'd rather have SNOW!!!! I don't mind thunderstorms, but I admit I am terrified of tornadoes!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Woo Hoo!!! Congrats on all the kids!. :stars: Lol, your girls have kept you busy.

Off to check the new arrivals page for pics. :greengrin: 

Tracy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :clap:  :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I am sooooo in love with all of them! Snow White's twins are the strongest! I wonder if them having a kiko mama has anything to do with it?  I'm so excited that she has given us a variety in her 2 kiddings! First set looked like her and 2nd like boer, and she had the doelings first followed by bucks! Her buck is much nicer looking this time though, he's a big boy! 

Trouble's twins are doing soooo good now, very strong. She does have more to learn about being a mama, but she's young, and she's really restless being stuck in the stall. Tomorrow I'll bring each mama and set of twins out into the back yard for a while so the girls can get a break from being cooped up.


----------

